
The Most Innovative Companies of 2017 - sdomino
https://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-companies/2017
======
sdomino
Is it funny to anyone else that 9 out of the top 10 do tech and 1 does...
yogurt?

I guess it's nice to see a little diversity!

